# Easter Tubemeister 5 Giveaway Contest. (AKA Free Shit) Winner bzrkrage :)



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Been a while since anyone gave anything away here. I've had a good run of gear acquisitions so I figure I'll spread a little around. Not really a gigging amp but if you want decent little amp for recording you can plug this little fella right into a mixer or interface. I'm out of town until next Friday so we'll let it run until I'm back in the city. 1 post per day per member, funny stories about @adcandour always welcomed and talking about wide fret boards or PRS silver sky gets you DQ'd. Winner will be selected by random number generator on the 6th of April at 20:00 eastern time. I'll pay for shipping if I like you...  anyways, who wants a Tubemeister 5.... and GO!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mighty generous of you!

Funny Chuck story: watching him tell me he's keeping morris #2, but then he spends more time on morris #1 as if he may keep that instead


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, that is very generous! Happy Easter everybody


----------



## ggman (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! Awesome! I'd love to acquire said amp! Funny story about me. A couple of years ago a friend encouraged me to inquire on a good deal posted locally on Kijiji. It was a roadworn tele with Lollar pups. Prior to this I had intellectually understood that teles are a versatile instrument but in my heart it identified as strictly country. Against my better judgement I bought it because a good deal is hard to pass up. As it turns out, my judgement was way off because I haven't played anything but the tele since I got it. Fantastic guitar - I love it. I sold my strat. In the meantime, I picked up an old LP deluxe. I'm going to sell that too because I keep coming back to the tele. Great guitar!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have zero funny adcandour stories.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's very generous of you. But I don't have adcandour stories....


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Easter folks if you're into that. I just like the long weekend!

Funny story- kijiji ad today, title was "all new parts" body of the ad was "all new parts, $1200". No mention of what was being sold.... hilarious.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Why does adcandour look like a Cage fighter? Thanks Chitmo.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder if you can custom order a PRS Silver Sky with a wide fretboard? 

And 'adcandour stories'? I know he was in England on or around Mar 4. Right around the time Litvinenko was poisoned. I won't say anymore than that lest I'd have to kill all of you.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

I had rented one of these on a trip to Markham once (with a es195 w/ Bigsby). Wonderful little amp and that blue glow is inspiring. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you, thank you !! I'll go through some posts to see what I can dig up on @adcandour .


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Very gracious of you .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, man, that is very cool of you. I don’t have any funny Adcandour stories, but I did think I was cured of GAS for a few days until I played a 58 Reissue ES-335 dammit.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow very cool! Happy Easter. 

TG


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chuck is my illegitimate father. That's no laughing matter, believe me.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Such a gesture deserves dignified praise........ I present you with, the golf clap. 






Thanks, very generous of you.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Very generous of you Chitmo...

This is what I was told was a Royal Adcandour !


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cool of you, man!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Funny Adcantour story? That time he said he was done buying amps.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A nice little amp.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have nothing bad to say about adcantor. Thanks to Chitmo for the generous giveaway.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Adcantour





mario said:


> adcantor.


Gentlemen, gentleman ...spelling!

Show some respect to such a famous, well respected, admirable, kind, deserving, screwed up GC forum member.

A very special Thank You to @Chitmo for this wonderful contest and gesture.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

greco said:


> Gentlemen, gentleman ...spelling!
> 
> Show some respect to such a famous, well respected, admirable, kind, deserving, screwed up GC forum member.



Relax...it's not a real word.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

I must be banned.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario said:


> Relax...it's not a real word.


Are you sure? 

How do you know?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a funny story but it’s not about adcandour. Well maybe it’s not that funny, but it is a story about a guitar. Well, it’s only peripherally about a guitar. It’s mostly about my cat. Well, it’s only partly about the cat. It’s mostly about how forgetful I’m becoming. What are we talking about? Now I remember, free amp, yay!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I must be banned.


Nope, you're in the pay your own shipping list though


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

woot!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I want in.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

You're just trying to make up for that big list of feelings you've hurt aren't you


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What an awesome gesture. I would make that thing cry for a real player to plug into it. I'm in though.

Funny Adcandour story?

Well, I stuck up for his reputation once even though he doesn't know it. Someone said that he blows dead bears and I came to his defence right away saying that it was untrue as I had personally seen one get up and walk away after. You're welcome Ad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> You're just trying to make up for that big list of feelings you've hurt aren't you


Nope, that would cost to much money. Not to mention I'm probably in most of their blocked lists.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

In!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this is awesome of you! 
we have a great group!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Easter...never won a thing in my entire life...but WTH


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

this thread is getting longer HNG^%$


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Reminder for everyone to check the Reverb lefty site


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Reminder for everyone to check the Reverb lefty site


Lefty? LEFTY? I thought there are no left-handed pianos??? D)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The story of Chuck in poetry form

There once was a dude named Chuck, drove a cool pickup truck
Packed full with guitars. signed by all his stars
Except one was wood, wasn't all that good
Needed another home, wanted to be left alone
Couldn't find a price, no one here was very nice
Ignored his post, when he needed us most
Gave us a poke, said it was no joke
We all rallied, the values we tallied
Chuck got his price, said we now were nice

The end


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Left handed pianos?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> The story of Chuck in poetry form
> 
> There once was a dude named Chuck, drove a cool pickup truck
> Packed full with guitars. signed by all his stars
> ...


Haha!

Too bad he likes Ford.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I must say this forum has some of the nicest people I have never met and makes me feel good to part of such a group. That's a very cool little amp and I've heard it will make you sound just like Alex Lifeson Count me in!


----------



## adcantor (Mar 12, 2012)

greco said:


> Gentlemen, gentleman ...spelling!
> 
> Show some respect to such a famous, well respected, admirable, kind, deserving, screwed up GC forum member.
> 
> A very special Thank You to @Chitmo for this wonderful contest and gesture.


Perhaps he knew me from way back when...

On a side, I'll have to DQ myself from this contest, so I can address all the fallacious and inaccurate comments.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm back.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 2: you know? Chuck was really helpful when I bought his EQ pedal.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> What an awesome gesture. I would make that thing cry for a real player to plug into it. I'm in though.
> 
> Funny Adcandour story?
> 
> Well, I stuck up for his reputation once even though he doesn't know it. Someone said that he blows dead bears and I came to his defence right away saying that it was untrue as I had personally seen one get up and walk away after. You're welcome Ad.


That's because you and your husband tricked me.

octothorpe: urbandictionary 
octothorpe: bear


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Have not been long enough to have any stories but do appreciate the giveaway

Cheers


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Left handed pianos?


Comment made by Paul Reed Smith, why PRS is not making left handed guitars. "Are there left handed pianos?" he said.
To make it even funnier - I think not two months after that comment, first PRS SE left handed guitars were released.
And people could not resisted and started making "so there are left handed pianos after all" videos


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

No stories here.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Day 2....we're allowed 1 a day (plus iron?) aren't we?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

@adcandour is the Bi-sexual Passover Bunny.

Updated: to reflect newly highlighted sexual ambiguity.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> @adcandour is the Passover Bunny.


Are these the bunnies that passed him over?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Just what I need--another little amp! But I'd definitely find room for it.
As for Adcandour stories, I actually met him once. There was nothing funny about that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Haha!
> 
> Too bad he likes Ford.


Did I not mention my last two acquisitions? (not exact, but close enough)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I have zero funny adcandour stories.



Well your autobiography ain't gonna sell too well then is it?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Did I not mention my last two acquisitions? (not exact, but close enough)
> View attachment 188121
> View attachment 188129


You have my attention. Those are fine, fine machines. And I'm a GM Truck guy.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Toyota makes good vehicles. Our Highlander is going strong after 10 years.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

that was an oopsy


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I suppose I’m gonna have to start thinking about a new truck sooner than later.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hear that @adcandour is going sell all his electric stuff to buy a vintage Martin D28


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

No Chuck stories I can post, but the TM is a killer little amp.

W.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this a left-handed amplifier?

Sign me up!


----------



## ggman (Mar 3, 2006)

Once again I'd like to say I would love to win this amp. Another funny story about me. In the same way that I once had zero interest in a telecaster, I also have had zero interest in a Bigsby tremolo system. The vibe always seemed so "rockabilly". I grew up wanting to emulate early John Mayall - Clapton - Green - Taylor. In my view, a 1950's rockabilly thing hardly fit the image. All that to say I have a friend with a 2010 PRS Starla (not an S2). The neck is so comfortable I'm seriously thinking of buying it even though it has a Bigsby B5 attached to it like a wall wart. I have a funny feeling that I might come around to appreciating the Bigsby in the same way that I took to the telecaster, much to my surprise.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Free bump for free shit


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the 3rd day right? Are we loaded for bear?....lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Man, I would love to win something just once. Now would be a good time.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

had a quick turnaround in the gta .... picked up a little squire jaguar bass for a friends grandson at cosmos , 30" scale and jazz pickup configuration...... also went to lil demon guitars....met gian and picked up a bridge pickup for the tuxedo tele


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

W.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What's this all about?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

davetcan said:


> What's this all about?


Some free stuff I bet


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour s house, thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife, nor his manservant nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his ass, nor any thing that is thy neighbour's, except his Tubemeister 5. (The 10th Commoohment)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> What's this all about?


If you win you're not allowed to sell to fund a kitchen.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good morning from hour 3 of work


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for this!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The Lazy J purchase is the funny Chuck story of the day .


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 3: I really don’t have another Adcandour quote...... but he got an new Lazy-J! That’s exciting!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> If you win you're not allowed to sell to fund a kitchen.


Well "if" I win I would never sell it anyway. Might hold another freebee thread to move it along to the next person  If I didn't like it of course.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

@adcandour bought a new amp 

I thought he was done.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Very gracious offer.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

My word...i shouldve gone to work today
But should this find its way to my house...it may make today a lil better


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Giggity.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

What's this about Chuck being a tubemeister? That's not the word I'd use to describe him...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LexxM3 said:


> The Lazy J purchase is the funny Chuck story of the day .


Yeah, that was inspirational - I briefly considered picking up a fender pro junior today after looking at the prices on the Lazy J site but then reason regained its sway.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Reminder for everyone to check the Reverb lefty site


The commies have taken over Reverb! 

Thanks for this awesome gesture. That amps's a beaut and would look (and sound!) great in my music room filling it with that nice blue glow (and growl).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LexxM3 said:


> The Lazy J purchase is the funny Chuck story of the day .


Yep, rumour has it that if Chuck doesn't like it, he's gonna give it away on the forum, while requesting impeachable stories about @Chitmo .

I'm in for that one too, when it happens.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It’s funny how to some people treat buying an amp like filling your gas tank. Better buy it today because I hear the price is going up tomorrow.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I don't win this....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> It’s funny how to some people treat buying an amp like filling your gas tank. Better buy it today because I hear the price is going up tomorrow.


The price went up today


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> W.


THIS

This was my intro to Dan and Mick, subscribed before the episode was over. Love Mick's playing ... and love free stuff


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Happy tuesday jams day post!


----------



## ggman (Mar 3, 2006)

Yup. Still hoping to win the H&K TubeMeister 5....


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Happy Tuesday indeed. I can't believe it is already April...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Curious who won.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Good Morning to all .....HNG^%$


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

On pins and needles here waiting to hear which amp @adcandour is buying today.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another day, another post.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 4: I really don’t have another Adcandour quote...... @adcandour for PM! (Hell.....no........I said I wasn’t going to be political......)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Give It To Me


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> On pins and needles here waiting to hear which amp @adcandour is buying today.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy...I just saw this post...
if its ok with everyone, I'LL TAKE IT !!!

G.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, I gotta read more carefully, one post per day not one post... sheesh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

In again!

TG


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> It’s funny how to some people treat buying an amp like filling your gas tank. Better buy it today because I hear the price is going up tomorrow.


The cost of a tank of gas is more than some amps, lately.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

... precioussssss


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Generosity at it’s finest!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Goo.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It is better to give (to me) than to receive.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Mooh said:


> It is better to give (to me) than to receive.


Made me laugh


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

its hump day...the way this week is going...i'll be taking not giving...


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm in! Thank you for your generous offer!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

jdto said:


> The cost of a tank of gas is more than some amps, lately.


Day 5: it’s funny, the only time I have to fill up, is when I borrow the wife’s truck!
What’s fuel going for today in your part of the world @jdto ?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Day 5: it’s funny, the only time I have to fill up, is when I borrow the wife’s truck!
> What’s fuel going for today in your part of the world @jdto ?


Somewhere around $1.20/l. Thankfully, I don’t have to drive today at all


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wednesday already.....who thought up of that spelling?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Wednesday already.....who thought up of that spelling?


Blame it on Odin (Woden in German).


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Snowed here last night....uugh.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Rainy spring like day here.... blahhh


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Still snowing up here...a 4' drift across the drive will need attention ....or perhaps the winds will take it away before they subside.....april thinks it is march


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Daily check in...


----------



## ggman (Mar 3, 2006)

Still hanging in for H&K Tubmeister 5


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> Still snowing up here...a 4' drift across the drive


My condolences.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Wednesday is the perfect point in the middle of the work week. In Spanish it is miercoles. Which is kind of like mierda.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@adcandour decided to trade the vintage Martin D28 he bought (after selling all his electric gear) for a collection of vintage Hawaiian built Koa ukuleles.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

“All stories about and quotes from Chuck on this thread are FAKE NEWS!” signed, @adcandour


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I enter again, I now have 2 x 0 chance.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 189385


Not until we win!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

greco said:


> My condolences.


I think we will be in the same "boat" tomorrow. Snow is in the air...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

my fault for putting the snowblower away.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Why is there no coffee in my mug?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

vokey design said:


> Why is there no coffee in my mug?


Because there's tea in it?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stand aside people, I have flying monkeys and I'm not afraid to use them.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 189385


I gotta agree with this.....Ad is one heck of a guy and is generous to others. Why just last week he went downtown and got 2 blowjobs, and when he came back he offered to give me one of them.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Is today the last day to enter the contest?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bigboki said:


> Is today the last day to enter the contest?


You have until tomorrow evening


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You mean I still have a chance....to not win?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 6: dear Playboy magazine, I never thought it could happen to me, until........


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice... I am in ! Jim


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I think we should just pass the amp around to each other after having it to play for a week...that way, everyone wins! We could be the sisterhood of the travelling amp!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Once more into the fray.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My new pedal wouldnt mind more company.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Day 6: dear Playboy magazine, I never thought it could happen to me, until........


Is this going to be another story about @adcandour?


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Today is the first day directly following yesterday.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

no amp stories but @adcandour once called me up and we discussed vacuums and air filtration, it sounded to me like he's had more success with his cleaning appliance collection than guitar amplifiers

if this post wins I want the prize to go to @Steadfastly so he can finally have some hands on experience and a decent piece of gear to rave about


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Trouble shooting pv600 mixer ... found these little wire bits loose between the foam and the pc board... hope it's the fix...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I can. I think I can.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

can someone tell me why Gibson is Epiphone...yet Epiphone calls their fretboard Phenolic while Gibson calls it Richlite...
is this just snobbery and not thinking that the populous knows about google?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> no amp stories but @adcandour once called me up and we discussed vacuums and air filtration, it sounded to me like he's had more success with his cleaning appliance collection than guitar amplifiers
> 
> if this post wins I want the prize to go to @Steadfastly so he can finally have some hands on experience and a decent piece of gear to rave about



The way I remember that conversation going is that you wanted me to help you not poison your clients.%h(*&

But, to be fair, I _do_ have 5 times more vacuums than I do guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> The way I remember that conversation going is that you wanted me to help you not poison your clients.


true but I was mostly worried about myself

edit- this entry is for Steadily as well


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> true but I was mostly worried about myself


hahahaha. no doubt.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a story about adcandour and vadsy....once upon a time there was a contest, the rules said you could reply once a day. 

Rotten cheaters!!!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

yep here we are again


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> My new pedal wouldnt mind more company.


This would be a great home amp for you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcantor said:


> Perhaps he knew me from way back when...
> 
> On a side,* I'll have to DQ myself from this contest*, so I can address all the fallacious and inaccurate comments.





capnjim said:


> I have a story about adcandour and vadsy....once upon a time there was a contest, the rules said you could reply once a day.
> 
> Rotten cheaters!!!


Easy Cap'n.....I'm a gentleman who DQ'd himself early on, since I knew I'd have to defend myself more than once a day.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

5 Watts is pretty damn loud.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks @adcandour has decided to sell/trade his vintage Hawaiian built Koa ukulele collection and buy want he really wants,...*A BASS.*


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Easy Cap'n.....I'm a gentleman who DQ'd himself early on, since I knew I'd have to defend myself more than once a day.


I know that, and was kind of kidding...but what about that POS vadsy?? He would probably steal from his own gramma.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

capnjim said:


> I know that, and was kind of kidding...but what about that POS vadsy?? He would probably steal from his own gramma.


another bad day for the ol capn, hey?
if this post wins I’ll give it to you


----------



## ggman (Mar 3, 2006)

... another day, another post....


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

5am wake up call.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pick me, I am ever so worthy.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> It looks @adcandour has decided to sell/trade his vintage Hawaiian built Koa ukulele collection and buy want he really wants,...*A BASS.*


Apparently he wants a vacuum with a carved Koa top.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Another vacuum? That really sucks.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Is this the last day?

Good, I am running out of immature fiction of a sexually biased nature about Ad. Hopefully all taken in good humour. I am not his type anyway..........I don't inflate.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

The last day. Cool! 
Now waiting for results


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is this the last day?
> 
> Good, I am running out of immature fiction of a sexually biased nature about Ad. Hopefully all taken in good humour. I am not his type anyway..........I don't inflate.


Me too. I am so out of ideas that I am just going to say ... ditto.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Got sucked in for another day.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Last kick at the (ad)can(dour)......see what I did there? @adcandour ?

Man! What a tough crowd....


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m in. Thought this thread was spam so I ignored it all week.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Very nice gesture!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

In again!


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Last day, not quite last minute, but I could use a new night-light....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is this the last day?
> 
> Good, I am running out of immature fiction of a sexually biased nature about Ad. Hopefully all taken in good humour. I am not his type anyway..........I don't inflate.


Sorry to inform you, but we are all inflatable.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Last time is fine.

TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I don't win, I will be,... sad


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll post since it's the last day and the first time I saw the thread. I have nothing to say about @adcandour as I know jack squat about the man. The Myth? The Legend possibly? I just like his humour and his passion for guitar. That's enough for me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Might as well, eh?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Cool contest . \m/


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

New box day.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I would very much like to try a Tubemeister. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Save on shipping and I can come and pick it up.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

one last post thanks for the contest


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

APRIL FOOLS


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

If I don't get the amp, I want a vacuum.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

And closed.... stand by for winner once I'm done putting kids to bed


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> And closed.... stand by for winner once I'm done putting kids to bed


Praying The Office GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Winner is @bzrkrage


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Winner is @bzrkrage


fuck ya! that dude is a good dude


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> fuck ya! that dude is a good dude


Not sure how to fucking pronounce his name though.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity @Chitmo it was fun playing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Not sure how to fucking pronounce his name though.


Berserker?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for doing this @Chitmo and congrats to @bzrkrage


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool thread...thanks and congrats to @bzrkrage .


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Mo-Fo lives in Calgary. . Should have put a western shipping Claus in there.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats to Brzkage! Great thread Chitmo. Thanks for making me feel optimistic, and then sucking the life out of me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooley-Dooley!
Chitmo, you are awesome!
In the movies with the kids, and the email buzzes!

Magic, thanks again & to adcandour for being.....adcandour.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been robbed!

Good on ya, Chitmo. Congratulations bzrkrage. I salute the both of you.

What a place this is!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

P.S. Congratulations @bzrkrage


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Good on ya, Chitmo. Congratulations bzrkrage. I salute the both of you.
> 
> What a place this is!


@Mooh says it well.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey I haven' been around for awhile & missed this...
Would have been cool--but hey--any way --
Thanks to @Chitmo for this--and enjoy the amp @bzrkrage

(And when you get tired of it--you know who to pass it along to!)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Gavin, it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Well, almost.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> Been a while since anyone gave anything away here. I've had a good run of gear acquisitions so I figure I'll spread a little around. Not really a gigging amp but if you want decent little amp for recording you can plug this little fella right into a mixer or interface. I'm out of town until next Friday so we'll let it run until I'm back in the city. 1 post per day per member, funny stories about @adcandour always welcomed and talking about wide fret boards or PRS silver sky gets you DQ'd. Winner will be selected by random number generator on the 6th of April at 20:00 eastern time. I'll pay for shipping if I like you...  anyways, who wants a Tubemeister 5.... and GO!
> 
> View attachment 187609


Hey, thanks for the give away. No adcandour stories but times his posts are sometimes comical. Lol!


----------

